# Amazon Prime Wardrobe



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Coming soon: Amazon Prime Wardrobe


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw that the other day & have my fingers crossed. If they have plus size clothing, I'll be giving it a try. But I also like shopping locally at Catherine's


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I clicked the "Get Notified" button.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Not for me, but it'll probably be a popular feature. 
Some things I won't buy except in person, and clothes are one of them.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I probably won't use Amazon Prime Wardrobe myself. I don't buy new clothing or shoes very often, and I'm not into designer fashion. It depends on the selection and prices. They do boast "over a million items" are included, so I assume some will be to my taste and reasonably priced.

You get 10% off if you keep three or four items and 20% off five items or more. Returns are free and easy. It may be worth a try.

This might be a great option for those with transportation or mobility challenges and people who live in rural communities. Maybe for back-to-school shopping, too. It'll be interesting to see how it evolves.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I clicked the "Get Notified" button.


Me too!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I clicked the "get notified" button. It reminds me of Stitch Fix, which I have never used. With Stitch Fix there is a charge if you send everything back, so this is a better deal, though Stitch Fix has a person who selects clothes for you depending on what you enter in your profile.


----------

